
Mashape, the Marketplace for APIs, Moves to Beta - apievangelist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/06/mashape-the-marketplace-for-ap.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4de7f7af5bac52bf%2C0
======
rawsyntax
relevant: ReadWriteWeb readers can get fast-tracked access to the beta by
using the code "RWW" to signup at <http://mashape.com>

